# How to make it in Law Enforcement



## CopInTraining (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all, my first post and want to say what a great website filled with substantial information all about mass. law enforcement. I was wondering if anyone could take a few minutes of their time and give me some feedback on a few questions, any and all feedback will help and I've read some of the posts so I am awaiting the few smart remarks do to my noobness lol. On a serious note though, for as long as I could remember I've always wanted to be a police officer. I know with the economy these days it's nearly impossible but I do have hope that I still have a chance. I also know that it's not always what you know but who you know, which leads me into my first question. I don't know anyone in the field persay but my family is pretty known in my hometome except for me, I've always been a lowkey good school student all around good person, but my brothers are trouble makers will that or could that hurt my chances? Secondly I am 21 but I am a father which threw a wrench into my plans of furthering my school education I currently work two jobs and take care of my daughter would it be beneficial to me to drop a job and pick up an assocciates in law enforcement? Or will it not matter? Third if I was to say get a job doing security say at a school campus, or office building, or lets say dispatching, will that open a few doors for me. I am opened minded to move to a state within driving distance to mass as my whole family is here not to sure if my girl friend is to willing to go too but we can work on that. Fourth I've been told you can only work in the town that you live in, is that true or are you able to work in other city/towns within reason? Other than that if there is any other information, tips, or resources that anyone may be able to offer it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,
CIO


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

The best thing you could do to improve your chances of being hired is a hitch in the military. 

Join a National Guard MP unit, and your chances of being deployed are about 100%; it will suck for a year or so, but it's getting to be very difficult to be hired without veteran's preference.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Good advice, if you are able to join an MP unit (provided no credit issues, past crimes or other derogatory matters) you'll gain good experience and may be able to get up to a 20k bonus depending on your enlistment. Also use the GI bill for college and you're on your way...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

CIO, I am not trying to be a jerk but have you tried a search. I think most of your questions have been answered on here already. Like the others have said I think you best chance is going to be with military experiance.


----------



## CopInTraining (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks guys, so the only way is getting military veteran status what about come corrections experience? I wouldn't mind joining the military but I just don't think I can with having a baby and having rent, bills, and what not


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dispatch job is not a bad idea. Sadly there are fewif any job openings here. Just a bad time to try to get an LE job anywhere around these parts.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Dispatch job is not a bad idea. Sadly there are fewif any job openings here. Just a bad time to try to get an LE job anywhere around these parts.


Fra is right, even in NH and VT dispatch jobs are pretty scarce right now.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

CopInTraining said:


> thanks guys, so the only way is getting military veteran status what about come corrections experience? I wouldn't mind joining the military but I just don't think I can with having a baby and having rent, bills, and what not


The military is not volunteer. You do get paid... I agree that Vet Pref. is huge nowadays, but IMO I would go into something other then the MP MOS if I had to do it over again.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you ever considered federal LE? There are plenty of entry-level positions around New England and NY right now. Heck, we had 150 slots and only 133 applicants for a civilian LE support position! Great way to get your foot in the door to move onto bigger and better things. 

Otherwise...I agree with joining the military. My experiences as an MP were not bad, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

CopInTraining said:


> thanks guys, so the only way is getting military veteran status what about come corrections experience? I wouldn't mind joining the military but I just don't think I can with having a baby and having rent, bills, and what not


In the military, you don't have rent, utility bills, health insurance, etc., because it's all provided for you. You're certainly not going to get rich in the military, but you won't get rich as a cop, either.



TRPDiesel said:


> The military is not volunteer. You do get paid... I agree that Vet Pref. is huge nowadays, but IMO I would go into something other then the MP MOS if I had to do it over again.


MP units are among the most deployed, which is why I suggested it. If the goal is to get some time in a combat theater, MP is the way to go.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

You should start by staying away from Bastas.

Seriously though, take stock in all this great advice; as an Army guy who went through MP School in 2002, it's some great training you wont get anywhere else


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Be patient, honest, persistent, flexible (as to where you want to work), oh and did I say patient  Right now the military is a great place to start good pay, experience, steady work, and great on a resume. Although I recommend Coast Guard or Air Force.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Corrections is a good basis of knowledge to have, however getting pulled off the list is very difficult without Veteran Status. It wouldn't hurt to join a branch of the military. At least during your trials to getting on a PD there will be a solid job in place for you.

In addition, it would benefit you to take a writing course. Break down your topics. Paragraph my friend.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok from what you have posted your best chance of becoming a cop is to join the military...With that (and not to start a my service branch pissing match) I would look into the Air National Guard or coast guard. I can speak for the Air Force and they are a very family oriented branch of the service and joining a Security Forces unit will get you an academy and a deployment (veterans pref.). As far as the politics of getting on I would say try to stay as far away and as neutral as possible. Good luck and don't get discouraged.


----------



## CopInTraining (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all the information I think it is time for me to sit and have a long talk with my significant other and weigh out our options this has been a life long dream of mine and if these are the necessary steps into the right direction then I must stay open minded and be willing to do and or try anything again thanks all I appreciate everything that has been said!


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

CopInTraining said:


> Thanks everybody for all the information I think it is time for me to sit and have a long talk with my significant other and weigh out our options this has been a life long dream of mine and if these are the necessary steps into the right direction then I must stay open minded and be willing to do and or try anything again thanks all I appreciate everything that has been said!


First, try to get hired at a campus. Normally employess of the school can get there degree for little or nothing and that will solve your degree problem. Second they will send you to the academy, (apply to a school that sends officers through the municipal academy not SSPO). Pay your dues there for a few years then take every test you can, and apply to non civil service departments, being academy trained with a degree and 5 years or so of campus experience should help. Your only 21, the average age people make it on is 26-30. Being a vet definitley helps but join for your country not so you can get vet status to get a job, If your not serious about the military and are joining for other motives you might find yourself in a quite a pickle, last I time I checked we were in a war.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

7MPOC said:


> First, try to get hired at a campus.


Don't limit it to a campus....apply anywhere and everywhere; campus, housing PD's, railroad PD's, federal LE, everywhere.

Some useful links for job seekers;

Mass CS - Apply for a scheduled civil service exam

Mass HRD - https://jobs.hrd.state.ma.us/recruit/public/3111/index.do (search occupational group "police, guard, correctional")

Federal OPM - USAJOBS - Series Search (series search 0083, 0085, 0025, and 1811)


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Delta, did you forget to mention making a donation to a Sheriff , so he can be appointed as a Deputy...? I hear they do "patrol"....Wouldn't that help him become a police officer........?


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope you're kidding. Thats the most messed up thing in the world. Make a donation and get a reserve deputy badge. Everytime I get one of those "reserve deputy" people stopped and they tin - I always take the badge and write away. What a joke that is. I called the Worc. County Sheriff's Dept. about that one day and they flat out told me to take the badge of anyone that does that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

usaf1199a said:


> I hope you're kidding. Thats the most messed up thing in the world. Make a donation and get a reserve deputy badge. Everytime I get one of those "reserve deputy" people stopped and they tin - I always take the badge and write away. What a joke that is. I called the Worc. County Sheriff's Dept. about that one day and they flat out told me to take the badge of anyone that does that.


Of course they did, so the saps can dish out another $500 for a replacement. 

One of the previous Norfolk County Sheriffs deputized anyone who stood still long enough, and there was nothing saying "reserve" or "honorary" anywhere on the badge or ID. Those traffic stops usually devolved into a silly game of words, and thankfully the current sheriff doesn't play games like that.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

TRPDiesel said:


> but IMO I would go into something other then the MP MOS if I had to do it over again.


Mind if I ask why? It's still a bit away for me but I've been doing a little research on what to do military wise when I join.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Probably b/c MP's are constantly getting stop-lossed (though that's apparently ending) and slammed with IRR call ups.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

NoSoupForYou said:


> Mind if I ask why? It's still a bit away for me but I've been doing a little research on what to do military wise when I join.


MP's in the Army are now little more than glorified Infantry; not that they did a lot of "police work" before, but now it's exceedingly rare.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

I see, thanks guys. I've been thinking about the coast guards law enforcement rating that they're adding, seems like it would give great experience. Looks like they'll do a lot of civilian LE related stuff including testify in court.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> MP's in the Army are now little more than glorified Infantry; not that they did a lot of "police work" before, but now it's exceedingly rare.


Remember that infantry, mainly light infantry, walks everywhere. As an MP my team's unofficial motto was "Death Before Dismount".

Delta's right though. Though there's are still some police work to be done, it's not that much, and most bases are using DOD police for their garrison patrols.

In combat environments, MP's are mainly cage kickers, convoy escorts, route patrols, or gate guards, though some are lucky enough to get tasked with cool missions like training police or doing PST (kinda like body guards for ranking officers).

It's always been a joke that MP means "multi-purpose"; MP's can do so much and are so versitile, thats why they're in such demand. You just have to hope the commander in combat you fall under knows how to properly use MP assets. That was an issue more times than I can count.


----------

